# New Plant to Replace the Goner.



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 20, 2016)

It seems like I'm having the worst year for orchid growing. 
I've never lost so many plants to diseases in one season. 

I just tossed out Paph. delenatii that flowered in the spring last year with great flower. It has been rather slow to grow and not many roots, so I figure it was just a so so plant, but I've been looking forward to another bloom.

It came down with crown rot two weeks ago.
I poured in Dragon's Blood, and it seemed to stop the rot right away, but the entire plant started to be eaten up by rots on the leaves all over.
It was such a horrible sight. Literally the worst I've seen in my collection.
Out of horror, I just had to discard it. 

Now, in the same time period, one delenatii seedling that I've been raising for two years, and which was near mature size, also came down with this brown disease on the leaves. Also tossed out. 

Now, my last delenatii which bloomed with a great flower this past spring, which is actually a sibling of the other seedling that I tossed last week, is showing some brown stuff on the leaves.
This is very upsetting because this particular delenatii has tons of healthy roots and I thought it was a super grower. Oh, well.
Time will tell. It has DB all over the leaves and looks freaky now, but so far no spread further.

Last Friday evening, the day I tossed my beautiful delenatii, I came across delenatii dunkel in bud on eBay by icepengwyn (Alex). 
I placed an order right away and it came here yesterday.

I hope my other delenatii recovers. I hope this new delenatii will be at least fragrant. will update with a flower photo if it turns out good.


----------



## troy (Sep 20, 2016)

Could be caused from some sort of stress


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2016)

What media are you potting these Parvis in, how warm, and how much are you watering!?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm just ranting on bad luck. 

While my conditions are not ideal, my culture have not changed over the years and I have never had to dealt with anything like this before. I recall no loss in the first few years of growing paphs, and after that, no loss to a couple every other year, and I have MANY plants.

The more I buy, the more "accidents" I see, and I find this only natural.

I think whatever happens is meant to be as disappointing as they might be.

Especially the two delenatii from the same compot years ago, they have grown fine all this time. 

I realize life can be fragile, but it just sucks when this kind of things happen, especially on good ones.

*I need to add this*: Culture has changed this year for some, and that is the artificial lights.
I had to move some around due to some plants showing light stress (bleaching). Two rots, wenshanense (yellow form) and delenatii, another delenatii and others with brown spots on the leaves, were all from the light set up. 
This other delenatii I mentioned that is now showing some brown marks is from the windowsill.

The sample size is just too small to say that it is because of the light, although it could be. I just don't know and can't say for certain of course.
The fact is that there are many many more on the artificial light that are happily growing. So there. 

I did reduced the light hours further and took one bulb out of all shelves a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm having a little difficulty with my delenatii dunkel, also, and it is not related to light. I wonder if this variety is more difficult than the regular form of delenatii.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2016)

Most problems I've had with Parvi's have been due to overwatering, increasing airflow and using a less water retaining media would be a fix. Good luck


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 23, 2016)

I realize diseases are part of life. 

Hey, I don't water my plants five times a day everyday like somebody! lol
I have a ceiling fan and windows open. Very good ventilation. 
Disease still strikes some plants. 

DB has been effective in stopping certain spotting issues on some plants.


----------

